# Putter Advice (need more weight)



## chateaux (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello,

Does anyone have any advice on where I can get some weights for my putter? Its a meridian No 4 - and its way too light.

Its a total nightmare to putt with - I am forever putting short or way too long. I usually get on the green for a par opportunity and end up 3 putting... almost every time and its driving me nuts.

I was thinking of moulding some fishing sinkers to give it some more weight. I also looked at buying one of those new fancy ones that look like the star ship enterprise but at 100 pounds it just seems like a waste of money.

I am sure there is a tried method for making a putter heavier more agreeable?

Suggestions?

- Brendan


----------



## OzGolfer (Oct 5, 2006)

G'Day Brendan,

I don't know what a Meridian No.4 putter looks like, so my advice for making your putter heavier might not apply. Buy some lead tape and stick the lead tape to the back of the putter or the bottom of it etc. It might look funny depending where you put it.

Or take your putter to a club fitter and see if they have any ideas.

Cheers!!


----------



## chateaux (Oct 30, 2006)

Cheers for that - sounds like a good idea. will search around for some tape!


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

You can usually get it from your local pro shop or at hardware store


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

ebay it, and get a putter that works. LEad tape can help, but if you think the putter is too light , too much tape will be a nightmare. You can throw off the putters' linear momentum.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I recently added 12 grams of lead tape, in 4 strips to the flange of my YES TracyII. No problems at all with it and I like the feel of the heavier putter too.
Another good way to add weight without the lead tape being visible is to have the grip removed. Then pour lead powder down the shaft and then jam a small cork into the shaft to prevent that powder from coming out the hole in the grip. I know a club builder who likes heavier putters and this is how he adds weight to his putters. I will be doing that with my Tracy this winter when I regrip it. 
The nice thing about the lead tape is you can add one at a time until you find the weight you like. 
Good Luck


----------



## sq_Alex121 (Oct 28, 2006)

get the heavy putter is has movable weights like taylormade drivers


----------



## chateaux (Oct 30, 2006)

What a great idea! Lead weights down the shaft! 

I am looking for a new one - but the old one has some sentimental value (the old man gave it to me) - will let you know how the weights down the shaft goes!


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Golfbum said:


> I recently added 12 grams of lead tape, in 4 strips to the flange of my YES TracyII. No problems at all with it and I like the feel of the heavier putter too.
> Another good way to add weight without the lead tape being visible is to have the grip removed. Then pour lead powder down the shaft and then jam a small cork into the shaft to prevent that powder from coming out the hole in the grip. I know a club builder who likes heavier putters and this is how he adds weight to his putters. I will be doing that with my Tracy this winter when I regrip it.
> The nice thing about the lead tape is you can add one at a time until you find the weight you like.
> Good Luck


Nah, add some gold plating.. it's better for the weight.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

sq_Alex121 said:


> get the heavy putter is has movable weights like taylormade drivers


Taylormade have brought out the new R7 irons that have ajustable weights in them i have tried them out and they feel so horrid but you get a nice shape


----------

